# 2 tradgic deaths



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

while out on a job today we got a phone call from our house phone...... i thought it was bloody odd n when i answered it it was the police, our house had been on fire!!!! we were nearly 3 hours away so had to abort the job, get a friend to go round while we headed back. The top half of the house is pretty much gutted n though we are lucky not to have lost anymore, we unfortunatly lost 2 leos to smoke inhalation. Luckily the rat room door was closed but the fire got to it it had to be removed. all rodents appear to be alive but the next few days will tell. Also need to monitor the reps in our bedroom.

Though the loss was only 2 we're totally gutted that even 2 have lost their lives in such a tradgic way. We think it was an electrical fault though considerin we havent had any contact from police of fire brigade we are only assumin what that is

r.ip our little leo's, we're so sorry you had to leave us in such a bad way, hope you're both happy together somewhere

xxxx

ps big thanks to sinni for comin round to help us, much appreciated


----------



## shplooble

aww hunni thats sooo sad :-( RIP little geckos and all our fingers here are crossed for everyone else to be ok


----------



## dani11983

I'm so sorry to read about that. I hope you get your house sorted out soon and that your poor leo's didn't suffer. Fingers crossed for your other animals.


----------



## shell2909

sorry to hear that  rip geckos


----------



## Shey

sorry to hear about the awful news, hope things go well for you guys!! 
Rest In Peace little leos
: victory:​


----------



## adamntitch

sorry to here this rip little ones and thinking of yu at this time xxx


----------



## Woodi

Very sorry, goota be on of my fears having all the leccy's going in one room.


Hope thing go ok


----------



## Julie&James

How awful! hope you get everything sorted and have no more terrible loss!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Woodi said:


> Very sorry, goota be on of my fears having all the leccy's going in one room.
> 
> 
> Hope thing go ok


it wasnt even anything to do with the lights or mats on the rep tanks, it was a switch in the airing cupboard  all my clothes n a lot of dittas went up in smoke


----------



## Emmaj

Oh shizer cat hun so sorry for your lil un's you have lost everything is crossed dogs paws an all for the rest of your animals too 

thank god it wasnt anyworse though its bad enough hun 

RIP lil geckos 

and good luck to you an dits sorting the house out hun 

if you need any help give us a shout : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cheers emma, get on msn hun need a chat about this

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/170595-rspca-allowed-inspect-your-house.html


----------



## Emmaj

okies hun im signing in now : victory:


----------



## Brat

Oh Cat, Ditta.. How horrible 
Nothing worse than a house fire, 7 years ago I found my best mates house on fire and I knew her dog was inside but no-one else so we kicked the door in to save her, worst bit was calling her to tell her that her whole house was on fire!
Sorry to hear about the 2 Leo's, on one hand you're very lucky ladies, but on the other two little'uns lost their life.. RIP


----------



## ditta

thanks nat, yeah the neighbours kicked the front door in to get the dogs, kittens and cat out, thank god for eagle eyed neighbour who saw the smoke, then kicked down the door to save the pets:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

aww what lovely neighbours, sorry for your loss tho. rip little gecko's


----------



## feorag

Aww that's horrible Cat and Ditta. You must have been out of your heads knowing what was going on and being so far away. That must have been the longest drive of your lives!

Poor little leos RIP! Hope the rats are OK, but it could have been so much worse! 

It's hard to decide whether you were lucky or unlucky when something like that happens!

Hope you're both OK this morning!


----------



## sarah1207

oh cat and ditta im so sorry, if u need any help give me a shout,


----------



## NikkiB

awww such a sad story to read, im really sorry to hear this !! I hope you guys are ok this morning, and starting to get things sorted. Sorry about your loss!! And thumbs up to your neighbours !!!!


----------



## Kathryn666

Aww SO sorry Cat and Ditto. RIP little leos  Hope the rest of your animals are ok x


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

*HI*

Pm'd you


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

*HI*

WHEN I WAS 17 I LIVED IN COV AND MY HOUSE GOT PETROL BOMBED IT GUTTED THE DOWNSTAIRS , THE ROAST IN THE FRIDGE WAS COOKED THE BREAD WAS TOAST ETC AND ALL THE CLOTHING UPSTAIRS HAD HANGERS MELTED INTO THEM LUCKILY SOMEONE HAD INFORMED THE RSPCA THAT THERE WAS ANIMALS IN THERE THANK GOD 
ITS LEFT ME WITH A FEAR OF MY HOUSE SETTING ON FIRE ,YET I NEVER COULD BRING MYSELF TO GO BACK AND SEE THE DAMAGE I WAS SAT AT MY MUMS WHEN THE POLICE RANG THERE AT ABOUT 10PM TO TELL ME IT HAD BEEN DONE I CRIED SO MUCH
IM SO SORRY ABOUT YOUR LITTLE PETS AND I HOPE ALL THE OTHERS ARE OK 
ANYWAY I CAN HELP GIVE US A SHOUT!:2thumb:


----------



## sparkle

R.i.p


----------



## BecciBoo

Hope everything is ok, and if you need anything doing just let us know hun xx


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

sorry to hear you loss hope the rest are ok


----------



## sphynxskin

Sorry to learn what's happened but happy to know that you are ok...Thinking of you.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks for all your kind words guys they are much appreciated xxx


----------



## linda.t

sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## brittone05

Cat, Dits I am so so sorry for your losses 

If you need ANYTHING at all even if it is a break for the day and a brew, you know where my door is  Tis always open for ya any time you know that xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks brit


----------



## kennedykrew

I was sorry to hear about the Leos, i hope all the others come through it ok.
Thinking of you Cat + Ditta.xxx


----------



## timberwolf

Just read this, and the RSPCA thread, and I'm appalled. Everyone else has said everything I want to say, thinking of you guys xxxx


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p little geckos


----------

